# New York Visit.



## Ryazan (Nov 9, 2005)

I should be heading to New York for a one week break in Febuary 2006.

I have never been there, nor have the people going there with me, so can people help with any pointers on cheap but safe and good accommodation, bars and places of interest to visit, that too won't cost the earth.  Any suggestions would be helpful.

I should have perhaps posted this on the travel board, but there is a whole board for New York so thought it would be get better responses here.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2005)

Go to www.urban75.org/newyork/ for a list of bars and clubs.
And there'll be a big update soon!


----------



## Ryazan (Nov 9, 2005)

Ok thanks.  I don't usually go anywhere else apart from the forums, so I wasn't to know.  But, that said, it would still be good to hear also from posters own experiences of such places.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> Ok thanks.  I don't usually go anywhere else apart from the forums, so I wasn't to know.  But, that said, it would still be good to hear also from posters own experiences of such places.


There's also a blog from my various NYC visits on that section, as well as current updates which should give you loads of ideas for places to visit!

And, of course, there's the hundreds of NY pictures....


----------



## Ryazan (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks. Even though being registered for 18 months I just usually use the politics boards and so rarely venture elsewhere on U75.  But I have seen some of the pictures of NY   .  If you ever go to Moscow (my home from home) take some excellent pics and put them up on the site.  Please.


----------



## Concrete Meadow (Nov 10, 2005)

During the Chinese New Year celebrations, there will be free weekend parades, dragon and lion dances plus food tastings along Mott Street in Manhattan's Chinatown (and on 8th Avenue, Brooklyn as well as in Flushing, Queens...) The first day of the lunar New Year will fall on 29 January 2006 and the celebrations go on for 15 days or, until 12 February. If you are in town at that time, don't miss the events 

Also, February will be quite ... white ...







I took this photo of Christo & Jeanne-Claude's "Gates" project in Central Park last February, near that frozen lake ... burrrr.


----------

